# STATIC HVG LEVELS....NO BLEEDING....COULD I STILL BE PREGNANT!??!



## moni4 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi 

I got a +ve pregnancy test on the 17th November, after an Embryo Transfer on the 4th November following IVF. I also did a digital HPT, however this was -ve. 

On Thursday my HCG levels were 36 and I was told that I was pregnant.

On Saturday, 38 hours later, the HCG levels were still 36 and I was told the pregnancy was not viable.

I have stopped taking cyclogest but so far have only had cramping and no bleeding.

I did a digital HPT and it said I was pregnant 1-2 weeks.

Is there any chance I could still be pregnant? I have severe PCOS so could my levels just be rising extremely slowly? 

I am not due to have my HCG levels checked again until Friday, how fast should the HCG levels be falling and shoud I ask for a blood test before then?

Thank you so much

Monica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Monica

when i was having my levels done this past week they told me they should double every 48 hours, when i m/c it dropped from 37.8 to 8 within two days. I'm sure there is a page on FF somewhere for HCG levels, maybe on the pregnancy boards? also, have a look on here and put your levels in http://babymed.com/tools/pregnancy/hcg/Default.aspx

You could post on the pregnancy section of peer support, the ladies there helped me last week with my levels.

have they offered any advice at the hospital? I had heavy bleeding unlike you and they are checking my HCG has gone to zero tomorrow

thinking of you  xxxx


----------



## moni4 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear your news. Thank you for replying to me.

They've just told me to come back on Friday, live with the cramping and the bleeding will start soon.

All my best wishes are with you 

Monica xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Monica
So sorry to hear your sad news.  I lost my baby 2 years ago at 7 weeks and 6 days, like the ladies have said HCG should double or near enough double every 48 hrs.  I had some bleeding about a 3-4 days later but the baby didn't move and I needed an ERPC, but if it is very early then it may come away naturally - really hope and pray you are ok
L x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

so sorry monica

I think you should try to insist on an early blood test, anything from 3 days after the last one.  They are testing you end of next week because they are not the ones pregnant and going mad with worry.

Try to get a test done if you can hun, if they won't do it you cld try pleading over phone with your local early pg unit, or find somewhere else private to take the blood.

xx


----------



## shamira (Sep 21, 2008)

hi Monica, 

i had icsi and 2 embies put back, on my test day my hcg was just 29.9 and i started to bleed there and then, i went to a&e and was admitted and told i had a miscarriage and my hcg had fallen to 15. a week later i went for a routine check p and had risen to 188. they told me the same pregnancy not viable and to go back. i was back and forth for 2 weeks and in the end i ended up having methotrexate injection to remove the pregnancy as it was to small and not growing properly. 

I'm not saying the same will happen to you but i have rad posts on this site where women have gone on to have healthy babies. good luck and keep us posted.


----------

